# Mir



## JDenz (Jun 22, 2004)

I hate the guy but he is solid at submissions.  Hate to rain on his parade though he is not in the same class as the top 5 Pride heavys but still is good.  He better look out if he makes it past Arlovski, Rico is coming and Josh Barnett could be back in the mix agian soon.


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, I hear ya. I'm not that crazy about him.  IMO, he seems just a little too cocky and arrogant.  

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh ya but that submission was sick.  If you can watch the post UFC interview on Sherdog it is good.


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Oh ya but that submission was sick.  If you can watch the post UFC interview on Sherdog it is good.



Definately!!!!  He really did a job on the other guys arm with that lock.

Mike


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

He is jsut an average grappler in my opinion. He is no where near the best as a martial artist though. I feel he lacks knowledge in martial arts in general and that he is not fully understanding the rest of martial arts just besides the combat aspect.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 25, 2004)

no matter what you say about Mir he is a top notch grappler.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> no matter what you say about Mir he is a top notch grappler.


He is a good grappler but not a top grappler, he is still young and needs more expereince. Top grapplers are people like Rickson and Royce Graice, Oleg Taktarov, Mark Coleman those are TOP grapplers.

Mir is young and has much to learn, he is young and strong but not a top martial artist.


Just my opinion. 

Tarek


----------

